# Brownhills Ebay Sell Off



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Brownhills/the old HymerUK appear to be selling off some of their Hymer bits. You never know, there might be an elusive part you are hunting for on there....

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/hymeruk/_i.html?_nkw=hymer&submit=Search&_sid=899114130

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Brownhills...&submit=Search&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sid=1007151669

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sad, isn't it? 

 

note the tag line under the Hymer Uk "the Uk's only authorised Hymer importer" - how the mighty have fallen 8O 

I'll have a look through for anything for our van.... :roll:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Pete,

If you are not keen on fleabay you can do what I did.

Ring them up, talk to the stores, tell them which item and pay by card.

I did this and the item arrived promptly and well packed.

Kind regards,


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

i've had a few bits off them, Service has been great ! 8O 

Courty


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that peejay.
Norman.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that Peejay, very helpfully and timely as giving my 11 year old Hymer a bit of an overhaul right now

Cheers 
Kathy


----------

